# Anyone got a celebrity crush?



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Just a dumb little thread idea.

Mine's Emma Stone









In movies she appears in, she always has this quirky awkwardness thing going on with a layer of sarcasm that just makes my heart melt. Put her in the world's worst movie and I'll probably rate it 10/10 just because of her. Lol
Anyone else got a celebrity crush?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Big crush on Det. Cyrus Lupo.

No, not on Jeremy Sisto...Cyrus Lupo. ops


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Lina Posada -

















She has 2x kids and I think a hubby.


----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

Lito from Netflix's Sense8










Miguel Ángel Silvestre
For obvious reasons>>


----------



## lilyvinn (Aug 11, 2017)

nat wolff and matty healy, easy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure, take your pick.

Melissa Benoist
Willa Fitzgerald
Rachel McAdams
Karen Gillan
Brie Larson
Katheryn Winnick
Emma Stone
Ashley Johnson
Madeline Zima
Mackenzie Davis
Sophia Bush
Mandy Moore
Gillian Turner
Katherine Timpf
Rachel Keller


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Right now, just Lorde. She has a amazing voice, I love her personality, love her music, she seems very nice, and she's very beautiful. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Cierra Ramirez


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Angelina Jolie from Tomb Raider:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Maggie gyllenhaal I guess for a while.


----------



## mrzpete (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Hayley williams


----------



## Dratini (Aug 7, 2017)

Emilia Clarke &#128149; this gorgeous face is why I started watching game of thrones in the first place


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Used to have one on Evangeline Lily (Kate from Lost) & Jessica Biel. 

I've now got a crush on Kate McKinnon.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not big on that celebrity side of pop culture as a whole so I haven't had a true celebrity crush in years. Who that last celebrity crush was is classified information I've never told a soul.

A potential candidate, ironically coming to my attention after his unfortunate death, was Chester Bennington. He's the type I'd want to cuddle up with as I whisper comforting words of encouragement. I always thought he came across as sweet. It's a shame depression took him. :/


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

Used to.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I have too many tbh. Right now no one really stands out though.

But I think the biggest celebrity crush I ever had was Sara Quin from Tegan and Sara. Starting sometime in high school to early 20s I was completely obsessed with her. I had a friend who went to Canada and told me she met and hung out with Tegan (Sara's twin) in a bar, and I was jealous but if she had said she met and hung out with Sara I probably would have physically fought her in a fit of blind rage haha 

Idk I still think she's just perfect. She's petite and cute but has an androgynous appeal.


----------



## KK2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I love Billy bob Thornton & asap rocky!


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a crush on almost all of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

OLD GAGA








GOULDING








DUFF









CUOCO


* *




body crushes









SCARLETT 








UPTON








HENDRICKS








MONTAG








HOLLY




i guess i like blondes lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Among others, Brie Larson has been looking especially good lately.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't really have a celebrity crush but I would like to hang out with Hailey (the lead singer) from Paramore.


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

Emma Watson and Emma stone

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Rachel Riley


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Tom DeLonge. So cute!!!


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Currently it is Gal Gadot.

Yes she's gorgeous but she's so charming and easy going as well that makes her loveable. 

And her accent is so sexy!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## caramelapple23 (Nov 17, 2017)

I have one- but I don't want to tell! It is embarrassing and I want to get rid of the crush.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

both of them


----------



## lexx (Dec 11, 2013)

If Blake Lively and Ryan Reynolds asked me to jump off a bridge, I would do it. idc.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I've always liked the blonde woman on Modern Family. I can't explain it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

stella maeve


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in the 90's I was head over heels in love with Paula Abdul...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> Back in the 90's I was head over heels in love with Paula Abdul...


 :lol

You weren't the only one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

doe deer said:


> well DAMN. too bad people get old.


 Pretty much nobody looks awesome when they get old.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Cletis said:


> Back in the 90's I was head over heels in love with Paula Abdul...





WillYouStopDave said:


> :lol
> 
> You weren't the only one.


:yes


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Not really, but I used to like a lot how Lennin Kravitz looked like when I was younger, although I only found him attractive when looking masculine.










I still think he's handsome, nice smile, masculine facial features, the skin color, hot! lol but again, not a crush.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Mine is Martin Wallström, known as Tyrell Wellick from Mr. Robot.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brie Larson looking decent in the first pics from _Captain Marvel_.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

IcedOver said:


> Brie Larson looking decent in the first pics from _Captain Marvel_.


Damn.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

If I had to have one... Keanu Reeves. He seems like a good guy and I like how he presents himself.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Used to like Cindy Crawford back in the day...


----------



## meep101 (Feb 11, 2018)

Jared Padalecki. I think he might be a bit of a tool in RL (per his twitter rants) but I'm shallow & he was hot back in the day (still is). He's got great eyes:










I also like Colin Morgan, & he actually seems like a decent guy.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, this woman:


----------

